# Tingling Pain in Foot at Toes



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

On my one foot, while finishing my run last night, all of a sudden there was pain where the 2nd and 3rd smallest toes meet the foot. Right at the bend. My toes have had a bit of a tingling for a while now, seemingly from poor circulation. No other health problems. Anybody know what this is and how to deal with it?

Wondering if I just pounded too much on it with the running. The shoes need to be replaced.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I'd get checked for a pinched nerve. I have constant tingling in my right foot from nerve damage I received in a car accident.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

probably is not what you have, but I know of someone with a similar story and Morton's Neuroma

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/mortons-neuroma/basics/definition/con-20026482


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Deke beat me to it, lol. I agree, it's in the prime spot for a Morton's neuroma, especially since you've had the tingling for a while. If it was sudden I'd say maybe you just had a stress injury or something.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Thanks. Yes, sounds like this might be it. Seem to be getting a cold now, so I will lay off the running for a week. And got new shoes. Will see what happens.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Seemingly? 

See a doctor: there are other things that can cause this, and how can you use natural cures if you do not know what you are treating?

By all means try a rest, but if that does not help then get a diagnosis form a doc!


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Some of you will think I am doing the wrong thing, but I went out for a 3.75 mile run!

I laid off of the foot for a few days, and it did not get better. What I found was that if my feet got cold (barefoot in our very cold house) it was worse. So I put some analgesic hot pepper rub (Arbonne) on both feet and soaked them in warm water and put more rub on. *Also inserted extra insoles in the shoes for more cushion.* Then went running. No pain. Now, both feet are kind of burning up in my shoes, but at least there is no pain. Seems like a circulation problem.

Now, in pajamas and shoes off and cold floor, I can feel some light pain when stepping.

I think the key here is simply keep the feet warm. And running, with the extra padding and maybe some rub, could actually help.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes, I was by no means saying you shouldn't see a doctor for it, just noting what it probably is so you'd at least have some idea. But yes, it could be other things and if it continues bothering you, of course, you should see a doctor, especially if you think you have poor circulation but it hasn't been confirmed.

Unfortunately, if it is a Motron's neuroma, about the only thing that might help it is surgery, and that's not always guaranteed, plus it will leave you with permanant numbness in that area, so it's kind of a toss up. Once you've got one, though, it doesn't go away with rest or padding or anything else.

They do believe it's caused by compression, and I could see where running, with the majority of your weight landing on the ball of your foot, could cause it. It that truly is what you have, you could get one on the other foot too, though it's rare. If it was me, I wouldn't do any more running until I could see a doctor and find out for sure.

http://www.med.nyu.edu/content?ChunkIID=11664


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Look for a reflexologist. I&#8217;ve relieved pain in the feet on quite a few people. If it is from something physical, relaxing the muscles will have a good effect on the foot. If it is from poor circulation, foot massage is highly recommended.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Saw a doctor for this. Morton's Neuroma in 2nd and 3rd toes. I got cortisone shots that helped a bit but now seems to be wearing off.

I believe poor circulation is what is causing much of the pain - this is always worse when my feet get cold. I am now using an electric massaging device with multiple rollers that works perfect for this - it seems to help a bit.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Michael, but at least now you know what you're dealing with. I hope the massaging helps, please let us know. Take care.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The machine with the rollers should help. But if you find a reflexologist you will get a deeper and better treatment. For instance, while working along the medial bone I&#8217;ve had people&#8217;s spine align. I also would work on the ankles.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

UPDATE: Foot started getting painful this summer. So I got more cortisone shots. This helped to remove the pain, but I was advised to have surgery which as I understand would simply sever or remove nerves, and not be a sure cure. So I am holding off on surgery. In the last few weeks I have been putting on wintergreen oil and it seems to be helping a lot! My wife gets Essential Oils. Yeah, I know some of the claims of EO are ridiculous, but some of their stuff really seems to work. I put their peppermint on sore muscles as well. It seems the main problem here is poor circulation in the toes - I don't see how surgery would correct that.


----------

